# The Classified ads?



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been looking at this forum for a while now. I wonder why there are there not more houses listed. People considering moving here do read this forum and we had a hard time finding land out of the resort areas. Even local realtors don't make an effort when you call them in Cordoba or Xalapa.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I have been looking at this forum for a while now. I wonder why there are there not more houses listed. People considering moving here do read this forum and we had a hard time finding land out of the resort areas. Even local realtors don't make an effort when you call them in Cordoba or Xalapa.


Not many people read this forum looking for houses
Some others don't have enough money in order to be attractive
Some others rent
Others buy very cheap land and build by themselves
This is not really an attractive place to advertise


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the answer. I joined this site in 2013 before I moved here. It just seems that like me many people check sites like this before they move.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Thanks for the answer. I joined this site in 2013 before I moved here. It just seems that like me many people check sites like this before they move.


 probably they do, but they don't look for real estate here


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Try craigslist > mexico

https://geo.craigslist.org/iso/mx


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Sparks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Craig's List is not so popular in Mexico. I would suggest Segundamano instead.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I would be trying to sell to Americans.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I would be trying to sell to Americans.


It would have been useful to make that clear in your initial post.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It would have been useful to make that clear in your initial post.


It seems like it was pretty clear, since the thread started with a discussion of advertising in the Classifieds on this site.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> It seems like it was pretty clear, since the thread started with a discussion of advertising in the Classifieds on this site.


Clear to you but not to me. I guess I'd better brush up on my reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I could have been more clear. I love the farm and what we are doing here but the humidity is not good for my wife's asthma. We may have to seek a dryer climate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> It seems like it was pretty clear, since the thread started with a discussion of advertising in the Classifieds on this site.





Isla Verde said:


> Clear to you but not to me. I guess I'd better brush up on my reading comprehension skills.


wasn't clear to me either, since this is an international forum & isn't only read by Americans.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I could have been more clear. I love the farm and what we are doing here but the humidity is not good for my wife's asthma. We may have to seek a dryer climate.


why not just try it?

it costs all of $19 a month - & you can always cancel after the first month

other country forum Classifieds do have some property for sale ads


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> wasn't clear to me either, since this is an international forum & isn't only read by Americans.....


Yes, but Americans and Canadians I think are the largest group of expats just due to the geography. Some drive down every winter.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not consider selling your property to a Mexican?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

On the original topic, RVGringo, a regular poster here, did advertise his house in Mexico Classifieds here. He might be able to tell us what kind of response he obtained.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> On the original topic, RVGringo, a regular poster here, did advertise his house in Mexico Classifieds here. He might be able to tell us what kind of response he obtained.


I'd like to know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No response from the classifieds here. The house was sold through a real estate agency at Chapala.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

A vibrant expat-to-expat Mexico Classifieds would be a great service for us south of the border residents who have things to gift, exchange, barter, sell or buy. Is there any way to breathe some life into that rarely visited venue? 

Perhaps the reason that the forum is so unused is that the barrier to post a product or service is so high. Right now it says "you must first upgrade your account to a Premium one." I think not many of us wish to commit to paying $19/mo just to make a one-time sale, perhaps of something that might not have much value anyway.

How about charging $5 to post something for sale for a specific length of time (two weeks, a month?), after which the post would be deleted automatically (unless renewed or multiple time periods were prepaid). Maybe not collect any fee for posting something to be given away?. There are 28 moderators on this forum, which seems more than enough to monitor content and keep things running smoothly.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Azuledos said:


> A vibrant expat-to-expat Mexico Classifieds would be a great service for us south of the border residents who have things to gift, exchange, barter, sell or buy. Is there any way to breathe some life into that rarely visited venue?
> 
> Perhaps the reason that the forum is so unused is that the barrier to post a product or service is so high. Right now it says "you must first upgrade your account to a Premium one." I think not many of us wish to commit to paying $19/mo just to make a one-time sale, perhaps of something that might not have much value anyway.
> 
> How about charging $5 to post something for sale for a specific length of time (two weeks, a month?), after which the post would be deleted automatically (unless renewed or multiple time periods were prepaid). Maybe not collect any fee for posting something to be given away?. There are 28 moderators on this forum, which seems more than enough to monitor content and keep things running smoothly.


It sounds like a good suggestion to me. I don't know whether the owners/administrators of the site will be interested, but I will bring your suggestion to their attention.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Most locale forums make money by allowing realtors to advertise. I am beginning to think that Mexico does not pay a realtor a commission but just pays a peso per day rate because the ones we called could care less if we bought or just didn't even show up. Only an American woman in Paamul was aggressive as she was independent and set her own rate.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Most locale forums make money by allowing realtors to advertise. I am beginning to think that Mexico does not pay a realtor a commission but just pays a peso per day rate because the ones we called could care less if we bought or just didn't even show up. Only an American woman in Paamul was aggressive as she was independent and set her own rate.



This is being looked into, but this forum as a whole is world wide and there is an opportunity for realtors and other companies to pay for a premium membership and advertise in our classified sections. 

Smaller, one off type advertisements are difficult to monitor and because our forum is so big, we already get alot of spammers and dubious advertisers who arent necessarily trustworthy, it would be very difficult for us to be able to guarantee adverts were trustworthy.

But, as I say, this is being looked into and thanks for the suggestion

Jo xxx


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

As Jojo mentioned, this topic was discussed by a collection of Moderators and Administrators (Moderators are volunteer help, Administrators work for the company that owns the site). The discussion focused on whether this would be useful, how much trouble it would be to monitor, what other options people have for this type of advertising, and maybe a few others. The consensus was to leave the Classifieds as they are.

Speaking for myself, I think the current system is not unreasonable for a business or a big item that is for sale. It is not very good for small items or things someone wants to give away. However for those in my opinion, buyers and sellers are better off using one of the Mexican web market places, e.g. Segundamano México: Anuncios clasificados gratis (Ex Anumex) or MercadoLibre México. You get a much bigger audience there. The only down side is that you need to be able to read Spanish, but you don't need much Spanish to use them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> As Jojo mentioned, this topic was discussed by a collection of Moderators and Administrators (Moderators are volunteer help, Administrators work for the company that owns the site). The discussion focused on whether this would be useful, how much trouble it would be to monitor, what other options people have for this type of advertising, and maybe a few others. The consensus was to leave the Classifieds as they are.
> 
> Speaking for myself, I think the current system is not unreasonable for a business or a big item that is for sale. It is not very good for small items or things someone wants to give away. However for those in my opinion, buyers and sellers are better off using one of the Mexican web market places, e.g. Segundamano México: Anuncios clasificados gratis (Ex Anumex) or MercadoLibre México. You get a much bigger audience there. The only down side is that you need to be able to read Spanish, but you don't need much Spanish to use them.


Just an informal "add" to this, I've been amazed since becoming a moderator at the number of spammers, scammers and "dodgy" adverts I've seen on these forums. I've also heard from genuine posters who have innocently posted their email addresses on the forum and have been plagued (full inboxes) with the aforementioned scammers, spammers - hence we now remove peoples contact details, for their own sanity. So, for the forum to be confident that all adverts, great or small are legitimate is a tall order. Regular posters posting the odd item for sale (using PMs as a contact), we may let go, but to encourage others is something we as a forum are unable to monitor.

Will has explained the best course of action and contacts. I hope you understand 

Jo xxx


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Speaking for myself, I think the current system is not unreasonable for a business or a big item that is for sale. It is not very good for small items or things someone wants to give away. However for those in my opinion, buyers and sellers are better off using one of the Mexican web market places, e.g. Segundamano México: Anuncios clasificados gratis (Ex Anumex) or MercadoLibre México. You get a much bigger audience there. The only down side is that you need to be able to read Spanish, but you don't need much Spanish to use them.


A couple of other useful websites are Vivanuncios (www.vivanuncios.com.mx] and Adoos (www.adoos.com.mx).


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

listed the house on Craigslist that was suggested by Isla Verde I believe and already have a bite. Thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> listed the house on Craigslist that was suggested by Isla Verde I believe and already have a bite. Thank you.


It wasn't me. I never use Craig's List. Good luck with your prospective buyer.


----------



## phoenyxx (Aug 29, 2015)

I've had no luck in finding an apartment/house in Monterrey. I'm not planning on renting before I get to the country, but it would be nice to have an idea of rent averages and types of residences available before I get there. I'm going to have to juggle work with finding an apartment my first couple weeks there


----------



## phoenyxx (Aug 29, 2015)

Questions, sites like Segundamano.mx - are the prices in pesos or USD?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

phoenyxx said:


> Questions, sites like Segundamano.mx - are the prices in pesos or USD?


Pesos

However, there is small possibility that it depends on where you are located. Some sites sense your location and put the prices in your local currency. I have never looked at Segundamano or Mercadolibre from outside of Mexico. In Mexico, the prices are in pesos.


----------



## phoenyxx (Aug 29, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> Pesos
> 
> However, there is small possibility that it depends on where you are located. Some sites sense your location and put the prices in your local currency. I have never looked at Segundamano or Mercadolibre from outside of Mexico. In Mexico, the prices are in pesos.


I assumed it would be pesos, thanks.
I'm seeing studio apts at 3900 up, not bad.
I'll be there for at least 2 years, would it make sense to get furnished, or unfurnished? I'm not bringing any furniture or anything from home really, not even a blowdryer


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

phoenyxx said:


> I've had no luck in finding an apartment/house in Monterrey. I'm not planning on renting before I get to the country, but it would be nice to have an idea of rent averages and types of residences available before I get there. I'm going to have to juggle work with finding an apartment my first couple weeks there


As I said, realtors here really don't seem interested in selling or showing houses. A lot of the want ads are terrible. You can search Nueva Leon and wind up looking at a house in the Baja.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

phoenyxx said:


> I assumed it would be pesos, thanks.
> I'm seeing studio apts at 3900 up, not bad.
> I'll be there for at least 2 years, would it make sense to get furnished, or unfurnished? I'm not bringing any furniture or anything from home really, not even a blowdryer


For two years or more, I would probably go unfurnished. You will find more options for apartments unfurnished than if you required furnished. However, be aware that "unfurnished" in Mexico is really unfurnished. Stoves and refrigerators are usually not built in, they are part of the furnishings and not included in unfurnished. In fact, you might not even get toilet seats or light bulbs in an unfurnished rental. The hot water heater is included. Furnaces don't exist so that is not an issue.


----------



## phoenyxx (Aug 29, 2015)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> As I said, realtors here really don't seem interested in selling or showing houses. A lot of the want ads are terrible. You can search Nueva Leon and wind up looking at a house in the Baja.


Yep!
Especially on Craigslist, which I've given up on. Plus the usual rental agencies websites (I found my current apartment here in Montego Bay on Coldwell Bankers) show you the same listing several times. They're no help.


----------



## phoenyxx (Aug 29, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> For two years or more, I would probably go unfurnished. You will find more options for apartments unfurnished than if you required furnished. However, be aware that "unfurnished" in Mexico is really unfurnished. Stoves and refrigerators are usually not built in, they are part of the furnishings and not included in unfurnished. In fact, you might not even get toilet seats or light bulbs in an unfurnished rental. The hot water heater is included. Furnaces don't exist so that is not an issue.


No toilet seats or light bulbs?! Wow, that'd be literal, lol!
Well, I guess I should use online as guidance - almost everything I'm seeing is furnished.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

phoenyxx said:


> No toilet seats or light bulbs?! Wow, that'd be literal, lol!
> Well, I guess I should use online as guidance - almost everything I'm seeing is furnished.


Toilet seats are a commonly stolen item in the beach bars of Playa del Carmen. How they get them out is beyond me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> However, be aware that "unfurnished" in Mexico is really unfurnished. Stoves and refrigerators are usually not built in, they are part of the furnishings and not included in unfurnished. In fact, you might not even get toilet seats or light bulbs in an unfurnished rental.



In Mexico City unfurnished usually means that the stove is included but most likely not a refrigerator. In a decent apartment in a middle-class neighborhood, toilet seats should be included, but light bulbs? That's not something I would expect in any sort of apartment.


----------



## phoenyxx (Aug 29, 2015)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Toilet seats are a commonly stolen item in the beach bars of Playa del Carmen. How they get them out is beyond me.


Lol! I know its not funny, but that's something.
Dare I hope it's not as crazy as Monterrey?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Speaking of toilet seats…

I have a friend who rented a place in a tiny village in Central Mexico. I could never pronounce the name and don't remember it now. Anyway, her apartment did not have a toilet seat. So, she took a couple of buses three hours to the nearest bigger town and bought a toilet seat at Walmart. Then she took the buses three more hours to get home with the new seat. But she forgot and left it on the last bus. She was really bummed out about it, but then a couple of days later, someone knocked on her door and handed her her toilet seat. Sometimes, it helps to be the only foreigner around. Everyone knows who you are immediately.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Another website I didn't see mentioned here for buying or selling real estate is "Mercado Libre"... Mexico's version of eBay. This might be ideal for you in selling it yourself. I have also seen the usual players you'll find NOB: Century 21, Coldwell Bankers, RE/MAX, etc...

My understanding is that if it appears on the internet, it may be overpriced - so do your homework and be ready to regatear if you get the chance to negotiate on something! Good luck!!


----------

